# Nose Sprocket Seizing



## ManiacPD (Mar 24, 2009)

If someone can shed some light on this I'd appreciate it.

I cut 10 cord of treelength last year with my 345.  No issues.  Over the winter I put on a Bailey's WoodlandPro chisel chain.  I also bought a 357XP with the intention of just using the 345 as a limbing saw.

I got my truckload of wood this year and have some smaller diameter pieces than last year.  I found the 345 with the shorter bar easier to handle with this stuff so I've been using it more than I expected.

Well anyway, after cutting for 20-30 minutes the nose sprocket seizes.  I pull the bar off and it is sawdust that is binding it up.  It takes half an hour of blowing it out and greasing it to get it freed up.  It's good for another half hour until it seizes.  Repeat steps 1 though 4.

Anyone know what's going on?  Is it the new chisel chain?  Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Maniac, I'm one of the few here that grease's the sproket all the time and sometimes they just do that. 

I'll have to take the chain off and pressing down hard on the teeth try and walk it over a log or plank. Once it's moving again and I soak it in diesel and work it real loose.  Usually it's free enough to move blowing compressed air over it. I have replaced my tipped sprockets too ... ..they don't cost much and the dealer will usually do it while I wait.

Just say'en I've never had a needle bearing go bad, it's always the teeth that wear down but sometimes those lockup's can be a showstopper for 45min or so. It just happens and when you fix it... it's good to go. Probable a large wood sliver finds the one in a million sweet spot and that does it.

As far as I'm concerned it's nothing to worry about...just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Wallyworld (Mar 25, 2009)

When that happens to me, with saw off, I push the chain and bar down on a log and pull the saw back , makes the chain go in the opposite direction, cleans it out and away I go


----------



## ManiacPD (Mar 25, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> u using real chain oil? + i think a properly sharpened chain shouldnt make fine sawdust & just guessing



Yes, I use regular B&C;oil, nothing else.  The chain is practically new.  It is making good chips like it should.  Thanks!


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 25, 2009)

Next time you buy a new bar, don't ever grease it.  I used to until I read about this and I don't anymore.  Haven't had one freeze up on me since.  I think the greese attracts and hold the grit.  Without it plugging the area up, the sprocket is more free to spin.


----------



## ManiacPD (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses.  It happened twice, and both times it was within 30 minutes of cutting.  If it happens again I'll try the technique of putting the chain on a log and pulling back on the saw to free it.

Both times I wound the WD40 to it and worked it free eventually.  I'd get it to turn a little, blow it out, apply more WD40, and keep working it that way.  I greased it when I was done and loaded the bar groove with B&C;oil before putting the chain back on.  Fired it up and away it went.

Just one of those things I guess.  Lighting strikes twice!

Thanks again, you guys are great.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Strange that it should happen twice within 30 min. It's probably only happened to me maybe less than 10 times in over 30 years of cutting. We cut about 20 cords a year...but that includes harvesting too.


----------



## ManiacPD (Mar 25, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Strange that it should happen twice within 30 min. It's probably only happened to me maybe less than 10 times in over 30 years of cutting. We cut about 20 cords a year...but that includes harvesting too.



I hear ya.  I've been using a chainsaw for 12 years and it's never happened to me before, ever.  That's why I was confident that I had probably done something wrong with either the chain or cutting technique.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 25, 2009)

Funny you should post about this, I have been having the same problem with my new 260. Had never experienced it with the old duromatic bars that have no sprocket tip. Both times it happened I did what wallyworld does and it worked (think I also saw it on axmen haha).


----------



## Mo Heat (Mar 25, 2009)

Eric Johnson advised me: "Don't grease your bar sprocket".
He claims it promotes the issue you describe. 
Says normal bar oil moves in and out of there, taking debris with it;
grease is more likely to capture debris. (my paraphrasing based on failing memory).

Seems logical.
I stopped greasing even though I never experienced the problem myself.
I don't cut near as much as Eric (most people don't).
I have seldom (if ever) gotten bad chain saw advice from Eric.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 25, 2009)

Do the bars come greased with a new saw?


----------



## ManiacPD (Mar 25, 2009)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Funny you should post about this, I have been having the same problem with my new 260. Had never experienced it with the old duromatic bars that have no sprocket tip. Both times it happened I did what wallyworld does and it worked (think I also saw it on axmen haha).



You saw it on AxMen?  I must have missed that part when I was getting up to put my fist through my $800 LCD TV after watching that fat gasbag from S&S;Aqualogging yelling to his son.  This week was the last episode for me.  This season is duller than a chisel chain cutting wood in a sandbox!


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 25, 2009)

ManiacPD said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is about as dumb as they come. You'll be happy to know the rumor is he got a hefty fine for not having a "salvage" permit to pull those logs from the river.


----------

